

Wearality SKY: Limitless Virtual Reality on Kickstarter - jessmartin
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wearality/wearality-sky-limitless-vr

======
jessmartin
I'm not affiliated with Wearality, beyond being friends with one of the
founders. I've gotten to use demo units over the past year as they've iterated
on designs. It's an amazing little device! The huge FOV and the light-weight
design make a huge difference.

Also, something that was really surprising, given the "ridged" appearance of
the lenses, was the image was crystal clear.

This will definitely be a game changer.

I saw that Joi Ito invested as well:
[https://twitter.com/Joi/status/585077510196613121](https://twitter.com/Joi/status/585077510196613121)

